# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Doggcrapp training

## Bsg243

I started the dc training routine 2 weeks ago and so far I love it strength is going up and I love the extreme stretching its brutal

----------


## stpete

I've seen the routine but never tried it. Are you going to keep a log? Would be interested to see your progress.

----------


## Bsg243

Yea man sure I can keep a log im already logging my weight cause thats how the program works you have to log the weight you use so you know what you have to beat when you get back to that exercise

----------


## Bsg243

Here is a link to the program http://www.thepumpingstation.com/doggcrapp.html

----------


## stpete

Thanks for the link. It's been a while since i've looked at the routine extensively. Love the guys diet too. haha...Damn he can eat! I'm going to go over it again as i may employ it in the next few months.

Good Luck to you and keep us posted.

----------


## Bsg243

Awesome man thanks and I will wednesday will be the first day I actually complete the circuit so I will have to either bump up the weight or do more reps, im curious to see how I do

----------


## slfmade

While you're at it, post bi-weekly pics so we can see your progress. People post logs all the time, but unless they're posting pics I'm never 100% sure they're not blowing smoke up our ass. We have a lot of people posting pics that are trying to drop BF, but few that post Lean Gain Pics.

Good Luck

----------


## Dukkit

DC is a great routine. Bulked up to my heaviest/biggest while training with it. 

I also liked it, cuz youre not in the gym too long. Get in, hit it hard, and get out. 

Once a few of my injuries heal up... Ill prob go back to Dc training.

----------


## Bsg243

Yea I love that about this workout you get in blow it out then you get a whole day to rest I love it I feel my strength rising also. Ill work on getting some pics up

----------

